# Music from the Zelda Game Series



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

A thread to post links to clips of nice musical arrangements of pieces from the Zelda soundtrack. This dungeon theme arranged for guitar is very nice.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Haha yeah!


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

OverClocked Remix has so many great Zelda arrangements. Here are three from my favorite game, A Link to the Past:


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I'm not into videogames but I remember playing Zelda Ocarina Of Time in my Nintendo 64 when I was a child. One of the things I liked the most about that game was its music.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

I couldn't finish Majora's Mask though. I remember the cassette was golden.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

PresenTense said:


> I couldn't finish Majora's Mask though. I remember the cassette was golden.


Yeah _Majora's Mask _and _A Link to the Past_ are probably the two hardest Zelda games.

This is a nice arrangement off _Twilight Princess_:


----------

